
The Mega Machines Helping China Link the World - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-41206772
======
rmason
I don't think America should fear what China is building but it should only
serve to encourage it. Why shouldn't you be able to board a 300 mph train in
Los Angeles and get off 30 hours later in Buenos Aires? Imagine a Colombian
rose grower being able to use rail instead of plane to ship his product to the
US West coast. I think it could lead to a huge boom for entrepreneurs in South
America.

